# goose call?



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

Im looking for a mid-range priced goose call was wondering what y'all thought???


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Acrylic or Polycarb?


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

not a real preference, just starting to get into goose hunting, always just pass hunted them. gonna get decoys this year and i need to get a call under $75


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

TG Super Mag gets my vote. That's what I, and a lot of guys I know learned on.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Gonna have to go with a Foiles Meatgrinder


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I say the Zink power maximas poly. Its a $35 call and sounds awasome.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I had a 35 dollar Power Maximus. It did sounds nice for a lower priced call. But do NOT let it sit in your truck during the summer. I know they say never let any of your calls sit in the heat, but this is the only one I ever had that actually stopped doing it's job because of it.


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

check out the heartland x-out. great call for the price


----------



## Rusty Hallock (Aug 21, 2004)

I would suggest giving any call a test drive before your purchase. The poly PC-1 and PM-1 are very good calls for money.


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

i would vote for the Canada Hammer from Buck Gardner if your just getting started....a very very easy call to learn on and is very inexpensive i cant over emphasize how easy the call breaks over....i taught 3 guys to blow this year with it and was amazed how quickly they picked up on it.......call sounds great too


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

thanks everyone for your suggestions, i went out this weekend and picked up a Foiles Meatgrinder. It was a pretty sweet little call.

Thanks again


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

TG half-breed, or save a few more bucks and get the foiles market hunter or SMH

:beer:


----------



## Greenhead88 (Apr 16, 2005)

i just bought the pit boss from knight and hale and it's a $20 cheap call but i really like the crisp sound it makes. it is a good call for a beginner


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

i learned on a meatgrinder good....also a good choice


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

If you are looking for a short reed dymondwood/acrylic goose call, you should think about a Feather Duster call. The guts are custom made and have unmatched range, tone, pitch and volume while still retaining the element of an easy to blow goose call. Thet are an unbelievable meet call. They are awesome looking and sounding calls. Check out the website. Good luck finding one


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

IM with nowski on this one feather duster is great!


----------

